# Places to Rent in Maadi or Al Rehab



## PurplePlumb

Hello...

I'm having trouble finding someone or estate agents helping me out trying to find a place to live, does anyone have any good ideas or suggestions on what or the best place...? 

We are British ex-pats recently re-located in Cairo looking to rent a 3 or 4 bedroom, fully furnished, apartment or villa. We would like an elevator if it is higher than the 1st floor. We would like to rent for 1 year plus and have a maximum budget of LE 7,000.00 per month. We would prefer the areas of Maadi and Al Rehab, although other areas would be considered.


----------



## scooby21

hi there is a company that I have heard recommended by expats but I havent used them but might be worth a try website site address is www kishkrealestate com
wont allow me to post it in correct format
good luck


----------



## Margaret Butler

PurplePlumb said:


> Hello...
> 
> I'm having trouble finding someone or estate agents helping me out trying to find a place to live, does anyone have any good ideas or suggestions on what or the best place...?
> 
> We are British ex-pats recently re-located in Cairo looking to rent a 3 or 4 bedroom, fully furnished, apartment or villa. We would like an elevator if it is higher than the 1st floor. We would like to rent for 1 year plus and have a maximum budget of LE 7,000.00 per month. We would prefer the areas of Maadi and Al Rehab, although other areas would be considered.


Most of the estate agents in Maadi are the boabs. They know everything that is going on. If you want a good deal all you have to do is wander around and ask the boabs if there is anything to rent in his building.

Margaret


----------



## Malak

Hi if you go to the market place area in Rehab, there are a few property rental companies there. I don't have there number, but if you take a trip up to rehab you will see them.


----------



## PurplePlumb

ymahgoub said:


> Greetings.
> I would like to inform you that we have a villa in Al Rehab that we would like to rent.
> It is a semi-detached villa on 275 m2 land and the total floors area is 222 m2. It is composed of 3 floors with internal staircase and contains large reception in the ground floor, large kitchen, 1 master bedroom, 3 bedrooms, 3 bathrooms, storage, roof, terrace and U-shaped garden.
> It is locateed in Al Rehab, Area 3, Villas group 17 in front of Mall 2. It is a first time use and we are looking for 2 years contract renewable to 2 more years. The rent is 6500 LE per month according to average market prices to be increased 10% each year. As you know Al Rehab is a unique place in Egypt that provides a very relaxing community life full of activities, services, schools, and entertainment.
> Please send me an email to send you pictures if interested.


Hi

Your Villa looks very nice and would be interested in seeing some pictures.

My email address is [email protected]


----------



## harryhennig

*Loocking for Villa in Al Rehab*



ymahgoub said:


> Greetings.
> I would like to inform you that we have a villa in Al Rehab that we would like to rent.
> It is a semi-detached villa on 275 m2 land and the total floors area is 222 m2. It is composed of 3 floors with internal staircase and contains large reception in the ground floor, large kitchen, 1 master bedroom, 3 bedrooms, 3 bathrooms, storage, roof, terrace and U-shaped garden.
> It is locateed in Al Rehab, Area 3, Villas group 17 in front of Mall 2. It is a first time use and we are looking for 2 years contract renewable to 2 more years. The rent is 6500 LE per month according to average market prices to be increased 10% each year. As you know Al Rehab is a unique place in Egypt that provides a very relaxing community life full of activities, services, schools, and entertainment.
> Please send me an email to send you pictures if interested.


Please let me know if the Villa is still to rent. I am loocking for a unfurnish Villa for about 6500 LE. I am from Germany and need a Villa for two Years.
Waiting for Answer
[email protected] 
Mobil in Egypt 0127705546


----------



## ymahgoub

*Sorry it was rented last year.*

Sorry it was rented last year.


----------



## ymahgoub

*Sorry it was rented last year.*



harryhennig said:


> Please let me know if the Villa is still to rent. I am loocking for a unfurnish Villa for about 6500 LE. I am from Germany and need a Villa for two Years.
> Waiting for Answer
> [email protected]
> Mobil in Egypt 0127705546


Sorry it was rented last year.


----------



## salwa

You can go also through the telephone directory just call 140,and ask for housing agent in Maadi, they will give you numbers,also you can go there on your own and take a tour ,you will find so many flats with sign of for rent,and also so many agents in the first floor on main road Zahra Street in maadi near the satellite station.

thanks


----------



## digo

*Rent/buy villa(Rehab/Maadi)*

Hi,

We are Turkish expats newly relocated in Cairo looking to rent a 3 or 4 bedroom, fully furnished, apartment or villa. We would like to rent for 1 year plus and have a maximum budget of LE 9,000.00 per month. We would prefer Al Rehab or Maadi, although other areas would be considered. 

Other alternative is mortgage ( according interest rates, price, bank, country policy etc.).

So immediately I need good ideas or suggestions on what or the best place?


----------

